# Logging My Long Time Hunting Grounds...



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Land owner (real good family friend) is logging the place I've hunted since I started hunting. Lots of good memories here...might be decent in the next few years but who knows. 

96 acres, sat 20 times or so until the hot spell we've had the last week or two. Low 30s at night, high 60s in the day and it's about time for them to be moving. Only seen 2 deer all year, I think the neighbors are baiting again. They all got busted on a Saturday, last year early in the season, like 9 guys. Then after that, we had deer. This year, nada. 

Maybe they'll change their late season habits soon...got a couple of weeks before they start logging, but there's been plenty of people tromping around to screw with the deer regardless.   

Just had to vent.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

You'll be a-hole deep to a giraff standing on his head in deer from next fall until, well forever...although after a two or three years, depending on how much rain you get, you may have to cut some lanes to hunt them lol, but theyll be in there. Find a border tree and hunt HIGH....they think theyre hid in that stuff and move fairly freely compared to open woods.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am with Treed. Your best hunting on that land is yet to come. Some land we had leased years ago got cleared. The very next year was awesome. Tons of new growth. It was a deer browse heaven with just enough cover for them to feel safe. We killed a bunch of deer with some big ones mixed in.

I would say that loggers see more deer than hunters do. No clue why. It is like they come to see what is going on.

If he plants this land back in pines that is even better.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I can relate to that. The area that I haven hunted since 1992 has been slowly taken over by the feds, the state, and sold off to developers. I know progress must progress but dam. So I;m left left hunt a plac called Belleplain which is just north of me about 30 mins. Great palce to hunt, BUT...unless you are part of a club or live in the surrounding towns in that area you don't set foot or boot as it were, in "THEIR" woods. That's always been funny to me cause it's public land. Anyway the next spot is New Greatna which is exit 50 on the Garden State Parkway. I'm at exit 4. So it looks like I'll be doin some out of state huntin or just hunt as I can around here.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm certainly hoping for good hunting in the next few years but I'm planning on moving to the beach for school (and fishing )...2-3 hours away. But maybe I'll be able to make a few trips back. 

On the flip side, dad is taking a 13 year old from church to a long time family friend's place to hunt, hoping they connect tonight. Saw about 2 dozen turkeys this AM. We got invited too, I just don't know the woods there at all.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Cut over*

I killed a nice pointer hunting a cut over last year. Cut overs supply lots of brouse and cover. My uncle had a farm cut and said there was no deer left on it and wouldnt hunt it. I ask if I could and he said I was wasting my time. In one day I had 9 different bucks walk by me.


----------

